
Chrome is right to remove its bad webRequest extension API - d2wa
https://www.ctrl.blog/entry/removing-webrequest-api
======
mtgx
> …but the proposed declarativeNetRequest API isn’t a good replacement. So
> where does that leave us?

Exactly. The issue is Google is using the removal of this "bad API" as an
excuse to end ad-blocking in Chrome. If it _only_ wanted to remove the bad API
and secure users, it would have announced a better alternative for ad-blockers
at the same time.

